# silent spinner!!!



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i bought a silent spinner and hung a basket in the cage and got a big non leaking water bottle, yay!!!!!!!! ill get pics soon


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

sweet... How is the silent spinner working? ive been curious about the plastic wheels for a long time.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

silent spinners are good and all but you can just go with any wheel it really doesnt make that much of a difference


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well its way too small, im getting a 12" comfort wheel for christmas for them


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

see thats better


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yay. 

My rats never touch their Silent Spinner.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I was told wheels that are not open on the side where there are connected to the base are great, because tails can get pinched in them....ouch!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

ratrover said:


> silent spinners are good and all but you can just go with any wheel it really doesnt make that much of a difference


Actually, you should always avoid the 'traditonal' wheel - the metal ones with the bars. They're been known to break paws and tails that spill through while the wheel is spinning, whcih is obviously very painful.

Silent Spinners, Wodent Wheels and metal mesh wheels are all great options if you have real runners. I was looking at a 12" silent spinner at the petstore this weekend, but my girls are real runners, so I ended up not getting it.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

of course i didnt mean the older ones silly coast cage wheels do that to


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

ratrover said:


> of course i didnt mean the older ones silly coast cage wheels do that to


You said any wheel, that means any wheel. You have to be articulate to some degree online, especially in a forum. People who don't know rats from guinea pigs come here for information, telling them any wheel is fine isn't helpful at all, even if it does get your post count up. More often than not you will need to use more than one sentence in a meaningful post.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i agree strongly but no bashing in the forum!!!!!! cmon glindella what u say isnt always best either!!! he isnt trying to start problems... and even if he is counting up his posts im sure he will learn something on here even if he isnt teaching..............



ARGUMENT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> ARGUMENT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it was over almost a week ago? Why are you digging up old posts? And for the record, everything rat rover said was incorrect or directly quoted from the post above


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

oh sorry i didnt realize hwo old it was..... my mistake ill mind my own busssiness!


----------

